# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Soundclip of 2004 Fylde Octavious Irish Bouzouki

## Russ Donahue

In case you might be curious as to how it sounds - at least in my hands!

----------

Bertram Henze, 

fox, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## Denman John

Love it ~ Thanks for sharing!

On a side note, in the later years, I loved it when the Dead would start the 2nd set with China/Rider.  You knew you were in for a good ride.

----------

Russ Donahue

----------

